# Something you might not know



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is something that will make you think. A lot of people know there are Automatic License Plate Reader cameras in many police cars these days. What most don't know is that they take a pic and STORE evry plate it takes a pic of. As long as the police car is inuse, the camera takes pictures of every plate it can. It stores everything in a PRIVATE data base and that information is sold. All someone has to do is give them your tag number and it will give them a picture of your car/tag and ALSO the GPS coordinates of where it was taken. They are parking these cars outside gun show,political rallies and wherever else they want and then have you in the system.. . Feel free to do more reading on it if you think it is absolutely ****ed up..

Automatic License Plate Readers (ALPR) | Privacy SOS

Big brother or better police work? New technology automatically runs license plates ... of everyone - Metro - The Boston Globe


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

There is a spray that stops plate readers from reading


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I think we should all get James Bond type Plates and change whenever we see a cop, really mess with their heads. Now, here is where they wants us to say, if it makes me safer, and I'm doing nothing wrong, its a good thing. Glad I don't live in some of those armpit cities!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> There is a spray that stops plate readers from reading


I'd like more info on that. Not that I go to the east coast so much, but, watched a Mythbusters show, they tried all suggestions, and nothing worked. Just curious, I'm a little bit of a science freak.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I searched my comment and the spray crap is crap .


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Being a Tech and Admin I have realized we have great power. What is wrong is that many morons abuse this power in the name of a promotion or raise. The scale of my current network and being a high level tech, the access to information, personal and business in mind numbing. I could at this moment take thousands of Credit Cards, Bank Accounts and skim them if I wanted to go black. I could steal last locations including GPS data (yes we have that, mostly vehicular). Man if some government agency wanted information on our demographic we have it.

I'm sorry you may think I am getting off topic but all data is the same source, being an MCDBA I deal with views and tables of data daily. I am the one that secures your credit cards or you social security number. Anyone telling me its secure up on this level, sure. It's as secure as I want it to be. If any one comes with the right amount of legal weight, I'll be forced to give up the location of your first born child.

I am a high believer in putting as little as possible online. Research the companies you do use and realize what is really private. In the end, almost nothing is.

My cousin saw my facebook recently and he asked what was wrong with me! It is just filled with nonsense and jokes because that is the limit I am willing to share there.

Hell... here is my banner...








I am looking to get out. In fact beach, I went down last week to take the Cadet Test, huge pay cut for me (Nearing obscene) but it's something else.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I looked at the spray stuff a while back and it is garbage from everything I have read. I have blocked out 3 letters with duct tape before and have only been pulled over about it once. I said someone must have done it and was free to go.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Good answer, some kids playing jokes, I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

In Arizona you only get a back plate and not a front one. My office has signed an agreement with the city of Tempe to REQUIRE that we not back in so they can drive through with the cam-car. When it comes through, it isn't even a cop car or driven by the police. They now have these car driven by contractors to the city. It is usually a Hybrid Prius with a luggage rack and cameras stuck on all four corners.

Pisses me off.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> In Arizona you only get a back plate and not a front one. My office has signed an agreement with the city of Tempe to REQUIRE that we not back in so they can drive through with the cam-car. When it comes through, it isn't even a cop car or driven by the police. They now have these car driven by contractors to the city. It is usually a Hybrid Prius with a luggage rack and cameras stuck on all four corners.
> 
> Pisses me off.


I never paid much attention to the laws in Arizona until we bought some property there in 2009. You guys have the BEST gun laws anywhere in the country. Once you get outside of Phoenix and Tucson, the people pretty much have a live and let live attitude so long as you do not cause anybody else harm. But your traffic laws are absolutely draconian as hell! The only state that seems worse to me (as an outsider) is New Jersey. I mean even the People's Republik of Minnesota-stan gave up on our red light cameras! Ya'll need to Bundy your state Highway Patrol!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We in Michigan only have rear plates too,unfortunately for the LE,most are rusted beyond reading!.we do allegedly have to replace them occasionally but,some I have seen are downright rotten and falling off.::clapping::


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The future is here, and has been for quite some time. Unless you live under a rock Big Brother already knows more about you than you probably realize. As technology delivers it will be used, and technology delivers faster everyday. I don't like it, but its just the way it is.
When I became a member of this site, I consider, I'd be put on some "nut job" list, to say the least, and probably have been.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> My office has signed an agreement with the city of Tempe to REQUIRE that we not back....


Wow, there is NO way...NO WAY..My Company would relocate to a different area right after we called the newspaper, attorney, glenn beck, sean hannity, and every other talking head...


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Here is something that will make you think. A lot of people know there are Automatic License Plate Reader cameras in many police cars these days. What most don't know is that they take a pic and STORE evry plate it takes a pic of. As long as the police car is inuse, the camera takes pictures of every plate it can. It stores everything in a PRIVATE data base and that information is sold. All someone has to do is give them your tag number and it will give them a picture of your car/tag and ALSO the GPS coordinates of where it was taken. They are parking these cars outside gun show,political rallies and wherever else they want and then have you in the system.. . Feel free to do more reading on it if you think it is absolutely ****ed up..
> 
> Automatic License Plate Readers (ALPR) | Privacy SOS
> 
> Big brother or better police work? New technology automatically runs license plates ... of everyone - Metro - The Boston Globe


 Now we'll have too walk to the gun show, bastards.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Wow, there is NO way...NO WAY..My Company would relocate to a different area right after we called the newspaper, attorney, glenn beck, sean hannity, and every other talking head...


I'm just curious Maine-Marine, do you work for a privately owned company or a large corporate publicly traded company? Reason that I ask is that most "small business owners" or privately held companies that I know would tell the city to take a flying shit off a cliff. But a large publicly traded corporation would be more apt to agree to demands such as this as to avoid a media storm.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Silverback said:


> Being a Tech and Admin I have realized we have great power. What is wrong is that many morons abuse this power in the name of a promotion or raise. The scale of my current network and being a high level tech, the access to information, personal and business in mind numbing. I could at this moment take thousands of Credit Cards, Bank Accounts and skim them if I wanted to go black. I could steal last locations including GPS data (yes we have that, mostly vehicular). Man if some government agency wanted information on our demographic we have it.
> 
> I'm sorry you may think I am getting off topic but all data is the same source, being an MCDBA I deal with views and tables of data daily. I am the one that secures your credit cards or you social security number. Anyone telling me its secure up on this level, sure. It's as secure as I want it to be. If any one comes with the right amount of legal weight, I'll be forced to give up the location of your first born child.
> 
> ...


 Can you hit the delete key on your way out?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

oldmurph58 said:


> Now we'll have too walk to the gun show, bastards.


I guess you will have to take the bus.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> I guess you will have to take the bus.


Ahh, Public Transportation. My favorite! NOT!!!!!

There are plenty of liberal activists in Atlanta that lobby in attempt to raise taxes to pay for increased use of MARTA (the transit system in Atlanta which the acronym stands for Moving Africans Rapidly Through Atlanta :shock: )

Publicly, these pussified activists blither on and on about the benefits of the MARTA system. I have had the opportunity on more than one occasion to ask some of these idiots in private if they use the MARTA themselves. They all reply with the same answer," No, its too dangerous". Hypocrits everyone of them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I had the opportunity to ride your MARTA once. I was staying right downtown and had no rental car. The client convinced me it was faster to take the train to airport than it was to hire a car service. I will NEVER do that again!


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Before I get accused of supporting a police state let me say 1 thing I DON"T. With that being said I don't like being in any more databases than I have to be in, but the LPRs do have some good uses. Would it be worth giving up a little privacy if a police agency used this and saved an endangered child or got a violent felon before he hurt your family or other innocent people?


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

just read on another sight

The License Plate Scanner Error That Nearly Got An Innocent Driver Shot | Off The Grid News


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

To answer your question, NO! it is not worth any risk to have the invasive and opportunist government collect personal data on anyone.

Bad things happen and it is sometimes terrible but the government can't be trusted with the information at any level.

They don't follow the constitutional restrictions so why provide them with any information?

by the way... I already walk to the gun show - it is only about a mile from my home so its easier to walk than to find a parking spot.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

midtnfamilyguy said:


> Before I get accused of supporting a police state let me say 1 thing I DON"T. With that being said I don't like being in any more databases than I have to be in, but the LPRs do have some good uses. Would it be worth giving up a little privacy if a police agency used this and saved an endangered child or got a violent felon before he hurt your family or other innocent people?


*NO!!!*


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

starpd45 said:


> *no!!!*


i am with ^^^


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

NO! That will be the justification they will use to take away everyone's guns...... "If it saves just ONE life".


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Even as a former cop...eff that tech. It's pure violation of privacy. Too many potential errors...especially when you connect it to humans. At some point the humans at teh DMV's, or the humans at the "processing center" can make administrative errors...when you put that chance next to the response the police give on a positive return, that's a recipe for innocent lives being lost. 

Not to mention the blatant privacy violation...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

This is good tracking technology. I suggested these be set up at our communities chokepoints to match with buglaries that and facial recognition or some other form of motion tracking of locals. I think it would greatly aid in getting more info on the Break and Enters and other vandalisms that are ongoing here.

There are only like 5 or so roads into town so it wouldn't be difficult to implement.

Of course motion tracking from a couple high points would probably be possible through thermal or otherwise.

Tech can be used for good but its the real problem of a police state that aims to oppress people rather than protect their rights, and secure their property.

There is a lot of dirty politics and way too many laws to suppress peoples freedom, and that is why these techs are scary for people. They realize their freedom is endangered by an empowered police state. The state is corrupt and they know it. Its fine if they can hide in the shadows but as soon as they are exposed they are like an ant under a magnifine glass forced to adhere to laws that they don't agree with no longer able to passively resist the oppression.


----------

